# Babson Surge Electric Fence Insulator



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 10, 2017)

Been a while since I picked up an insulator, but I found this at a thrift store:


Babson Bros. Surge insulator with spelling error (Req. v. Reg.) from Chicago. 1940s-1955. 

It was very grungy, but it cleaned up very nicely.

Common, but they seem to have a market. And I thought I was the only one who collected electric fence insulators.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 11, 2017)

Those are great!  When I was a kid I discovered that the back property line on the land I lived on had those, but they had fallen off the trees they were nailed to and were buried.  I had a cheap radio shack metal detector I used to find them (they were still on the pegs and those had nails in them).  I accumulated probably 30-40 of them and sold all but one that I still have that has Chicago misspelled on it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 11, 2017)

Yep, that's the other error variant: Chciago.
Funny find.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 11, 2017)

That would be a keeper!


----------



## botlguy (Apr 11, 2017)

They are neat and the pins they fit on are worth more than the insulators. I have 1 only.
Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 11, 2017)

I read that the pins are more valuable. I have larger pins, but none for this. 
Well, I have larger pins and the arm to a 50-year-old telephone pole that I dragged to my car one day. LOL. Barely fit in there.


----------

